# Let it begin...



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

*Let it begin... Sepang lowered on kwV3 & BBS CHR*

Just excited to be sharing my build and reviewing parts with everyone... Please also follow me on _*instagram @juslauu*_

As most of u prob know already, Sepang blue S3 with SS seats that i reviewed on the seats thread...

Its been a week of driving stock... time for the mod bug to kick in and begin! Lol. Kwv3 and bbs chr coming on


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

nice!

love the CH-R's!!!

interested to hear the feedback on the KWV3 too.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

can't wait to see this!


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

Heres some pics with the drop and tints! Might go a little lower still =P


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain. Im looking into the KW v3s as well. Can you take a better picture at more of a straight on POV? Maybe of front and rear fender close ups as well. I'd love for a review of them after a month of so of driving with them. I had an airlift air ride setup in my Jetta and to be quite honest I didn't like the ride quality at all. I want to have a more aggressive look and still have the comfort of the stock suspension.


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

MkvMikeD said:


> Sorry to be a pain. Im looking into the KW v3s as well. Can you take a better picture at more of a straight on POV? Maybe of front and rear fender close ups as well. I'd love for a review of them after a month of so of driving with them. I had an airlift air ride setup in my Jetta and to be quite honest I didn't like the ride quality at all. I want to have a more aggressive look and still have the comfort of the stock suspension.


Hey no pain at all 

Theres no point taking straight on shots as my setup/height might not be what ur looking for. However i can tell u that the kwv3 are the most comfortable coils ever, at least from what ive tried and ive used quite a few brands. Basically u retain oem comfort (when on softest settings) with the lowered stance.

The lowest u can go is JUST tucking the rear tires and front. Any lower u'd havw to take off a ring ir two. 

Keep in mind theres no tophat for kw so if u want aggressive wheel fitment with max low height then ud need to by camber plates and the rear oem adjustment i think is only about 2 degrees camber

Wheel fitment wise i went;

19x8.5 +32 all around with a 235 35 19 tire. 

This was a pretty aggressive fitment already and any more esp if u wanna go low then ud need camber adjustment or fender work

Hope that helps


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

I don't want to go to aggressive with this car. Focusing more of the overall aspect of the ride improvements while still maintaining a lowered more aggressive than stock look. I would just barely want to tuck.

Thanks for your help man


----------



## Cesar2387 (Nov 12, 2014)

Jusjus said:


> Hey no pain at all
> 
> Theres no point taking straight on shots as my setup/height might not be what ur looking for. However i can tell u that the kwv3 are the most comfortable coils ever, at least from what ive tried and ive used quite a few brands. Basically u retain oem comfort (when on softest settings) with the lowered stance.
> 
> ...


No rubbing at all at full turn?


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

pics need to be bigger! lol, where you located?


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm located in toronto!

No, no rubbing at full turn.

And if ure looking for a good sstanced/lowered setup this is pretty decent unless u want more camber


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks great, from what I can see... any chance of uploading larger photos?


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

There you go guys... Made the pics a lot bigger!

You can also follow my Instagram as I'll post more consistently there; @juslauu


Either making a custom turbo back or getting the milltek exhaust next week. Will post sound clips once done!


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

ya i meant where in trt, im up in rhill/markham area
hit me up if ur down for some meets/cruise


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

itr_1211 said:


> Jusjus said:
> 
> 
> > Heres some pics with the drop and tints! Might go a little lower still =P
> ...


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

```

```



PSUguy said:


> itr_1211 said:
> 
> 
> > what tint did you go with? it's perfect.
> ...


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice euro look love the BBS look!


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Pictures look great! Can't get enough of the Sepang:thumbup:
Did you end up going lower & if so any pics?


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

So didnt end up going lower yet as i'd need camber plates for the front since im rubbing already during hard cornering...

Some more pics for everyone to enjoy


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Jusjus said:


>


Car looks amazeballs!

Especially like these two pics... Love how the crease lines pop, and the height is perfect. Shame that it rubs.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

Very nice setup! How do you find the ride on the KW's?


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*All these cars need is -*



GTI2lo said:


> Very nice setup! How do you find the ride on the KW's?



A nice lip spoiler for just a little bit more aggressive look for the frontend, which I'm hoping is available in the US soon.


----------



## Jusjus (Mar 30, 2015)

GTI2lo said:


> Very nice setup! How do you find the ride on the KW's?


Ride comfort is amazing... Definitely the most comfortable coils I've ever rode on (had BC, Tein mono flex, HSD, Buddyclub in the past). 

Max soft it's probably just as if not even more comfortable than stock. However, too much rebound. Harder settings it's stiff enough and trackable.

Keep in mind these are V3, u pay more but u get what u pay for


----------

